# Hi from Brighton, UK



## Fiweller (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi my name is Fiona and I have a two year old cockapoo called Lucy. We live in Brighton.

Anyone else in Brighton?

I'll try to upload a picture of her.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there and welcome! hope you find someone close to you for doggy walks


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Fiona, welcome to the forum. Sorry in Leics (originally from Sussex though), there are some Sussex members but not sure how far from Brighton. Hope we get a good summer and I may just make it down there sometime.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi - welcome to you and Lucy.
I'm in Seaford.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, can't wait to see a photo.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi and welcome I am in Peacehaven


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Fiona,
I am in a small village about 16 miles from you.We are always walking along the seafront or taking the kids to Hove park)


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi, I'm in Brighton and looking to buy a cockapoo - may I ask where you got this from? I'm wondering if there are any local (ish) breeders. Thanks


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Got family down there... We visit loads. Might see you in Preston Park?


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi and welcome I have a one year old cockapoo Harley and am in Scotland always fancied a trip to Brighton xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Welcome Fiona and Lucy, I love Brighton! My daughter insists she's going to live there because that's where the coolest 'you tuber's' live 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ha ha my daughters are always on about these cool you-tubers xxx


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Fiona, I'm from lewes just outside Brighton. My daughter Lucy lives in Brighton . I have Molly who is 13 months old.


----------

